# Bonus feat granting classes



## Magonus (Dec 20, 2007)

Are there any classes or prestige classes (besides fighter) that grant combat oriented bonus feats?  My boss is currently running a gestalt campaign and I'm attempting to put together a few specific feat trees that will take a rather large number of feats.


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 20, 2007)

*Not a prestige class, but...*

Human Paragon?


----------



## Nifft (Dec 20, 2007)

Psychic Warrior
Monk
Ranger
Warblade

Cleric w/ War Domain (1st level only)
Swashbuckler (1st level only)

 -- N


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 20, 2007)

Technically, also, the Swordsage and Crusader also get a bonus feat.  Swordsages get Weapon Focus at 1st-level with all weapons connected to the discipline they choose at that level for their discipline focus.  Crusaders get Die Hard sometime around 11th or 13th level, or thereabouts.

Rogues can take bonus feats of their choice at upper levels, in place of Special Abilities, as I recall.

Wizards, psions, and such get some bonus feats, but only related to their magic/psionics.  Soulknives get the Wild Talent feat.  Elocaters (psionic PrC) get the Sidestep Charge feat at 1st-level or 2nd-level.  Wu Jens get a bonus metamagic feat at 1st-level.  Samurai and Shamans, in 3.0 Oriental Adventures, get some bonus feats (the 3.5 samurai in Complete Warrior is very different in form, and the 3.5 spirit shaman in Complete Divine, IIRC, is very different too).


----------



## Gloombunny (Dec 20, 2007)

There's the rogue variant in Unearthed Arcana that gets fighter bonus feats instead of sneak attack, but I imagine you'd have a hard time convincing your GM to let you take both that and fighter on the same character.


----------



## Claudius Gaius (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a lot of third-party stuff of course, but if you want to stick with WOTC core books, why not try d20 modern? The classes are a little weaker overall, but it might be quite worthwhile.


----------



## brehobit (Dec 20, 2007)

Pious Templar from Complete Divine is probably the best PrC for this.  Full BAB, 3 bonus feats (one of which must be weapon specialization) and DR in addition to mettle and a few spells.

Mark


----------



## avr (Dec 20, 2007)

The (core) rogue gets a choice of feats or some special class abilities from level 10. Eldritch knight gives a bonus fighter feat at L1, Heir of Siberys (ECS) gives a bonus general feat at L1. Quite a few prestige classes give specific feats, what are you after exactly?


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think Psion and maybe Wu-Jen also start w/ a bonus feat?

And the Generic classes in UA (Warrior, Expert, Spellcaster).


----------



## Kwitchit (Dec 20, 2007)

Everyone's forgotten Scout- although they have to pick from a list. However, the list includes a lot of archery feats and the Spring Attack tree.


----------



## Darklone (Dec 20, 2007)

Eldritch Knight. Often overlooked.


----------



## Teydyn (Dec 20, 2007)

Quite some ideas here. Maybe you could be specific WHICH feat trees you are interested in? Could help to find more/better suited classes.


----------



## udalrich (Dec 20, 2007)

There's also the possibility of using flaws, which are from the same source as gestalt.  There basically a negative feat, that gives you an extra feat in compensation.


----------



## Archimedes314 (Dec 21, 2007)

From memory (AFB at the moment):

Fighter-Like Bonus Feats:
"Feat Rogue" Variant (Unearthed Arcana)
Psychic Warrior (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
OA Samurai (I don't think anyone in their right mind would consider the CW Samurai an update to this class)
"Feat Wizard" Variant (Unearthed Arcana)

More Limited Bonus Feats:
Warblade (Tome of Battle)
Scout (Complete Adventurer)

There are also various prestige classes, but there are so many that I couldn't hope to remember even a fraction of them.


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 21, 2007)

IIRC, Chameleon grants a feat that can be swapped each day or so...


----------



## Diomeneus (Dec 21, 2007)

Races of Stone. 

Play the Stonechild Monster Class with the fighter (for bonus feats) or barbarian class, it is sickly overpowered with gestalt rules (as you get hit dice when normally the stonechild would get none, and virtually no redundant bonuses).


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Dec 24, 2007)

Psychic Warrior is your best Choice,  Scout is a close second.


----------



## glass (Dec 24, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Eldritch Knight. Often overlooked.



Not applicable. The OP asks for something for a gestalt character.


glass.


----------



## Slaved (Dec 24, 2007)

Ranger 2/Monk 2/Fighter 2/Psychic Warrior 2 will keep you in bonus feats for a very long time! Mix and match the levels to taste but ranger is probably best for level 1.


----------

